# Grocery Bill-Money Saving Ideas



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

> Picking house brands over products with flashy well-known names could cut up to 36 per cent from your supermarket bill.
> 
> A survey by Consumer magazine and APN sister paper the Bay of Plenty Times found there were significant savings to be made in the shopping aisles.


Just by changing from name brands to house brands can save plenty.


How to save $45 on your groceries - National - NZ Herald News


----------

